# selecting wastegate spring pressure???



## jk35 (Sep 1, 2008)

I need some info on selecting wastegate spring pressure.
I'm about to apply fuel and spark to my new AEB stroker with a Tial-Garrett GT3076R, Tial Q BOV and TIAL 44mm wastegate (kinda have an affinity for Tial, don't I







)
For the blow off valve, I selected the "black" spring which is only 6psi, as I expect to pull a relatively small amount of vacuum at idle due to Cat 3652 cams and other factors. As for the gate, I'm not really sure how to determine what to start out with








I intend to run as high of boost settings that I possibly can, but will use an EBC to do so.
Any info or advice would be appreciated.
thanks,
Kyle


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: selecting wastegate spring pressure??? (jk35)*

starting with a light spring should work for you (lower vac = softer spring)
once you have it in, just let the car warm up, then with it idling, rev it, and see if it returns to idle properly, if it stumbles a bit, stiffen up the spring pressure. I have a Turbosmart adjustable, and it took me few tries to get it dialed in perfectly.


----------



## jk35 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: selecting wastegate spring pressure??? (TBT-Syncro)*

I have my BOV spring selected.
I need to select a spring for the wastegate...


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: selecting wastegate spring pressure??? (jk35)*

lol, oops
i may need to start drinking caffeine again. lol
well if you're going to run an EBC, then your spring should be atleast 50% of your max boost level. I ran a 8psi spring at first on my car, then switch the higher spring once it was broken in.
are you just looking for something for tuning, or for a long term solution?
if just for tuning, i'd suggest something in the 8-12 range.


_Modified by TBT-Syncro at 4:30 PM 3-14-2009_


----------



## jk35 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: selecting wastegate spring pressure??? (TBT-Syncro)*

I guess they're easy enough to swap, being that the gate is mounted via V-band flange, I just want to get as close as possible as soon as possible. realistically, I think with meth injection and on pump gas, I'll be looking at somewhere mid to high 20's (psi) that said, you still think a 12psi spring in the gate will do the job? I haven't bought a boost controller yet, but am planning on either a World Racing or AMS1000, but may cheap out and settle for an AEM truboost. My Wastegate is a Tial 44mm, and it comes off my 10 degree merge collector at a 45 degree angle. I am expecting this to be the most proficient wastegate I have ever used.
As for selecting spring pressure, I understand the WG spring to indicate the pressure at which the gate opens. Is this correct? In otherwords, un-augmented, a 12# spring opens the gate at 12psi, but the boost controller controls the pressure seen by the wastegate thus a ___# spring could really be used at just about any boost? still correct?
See, this is where I am a bit cloudy, and need some clarification. Whatever EBC I end up with, I don't want it working overtime to produce the kind of boost levels I intend to run.
When you say "______ spring for tuning" -I am going with Lugtronic if I can get ahold of Kevin, so the tuning will be what I am running. -no "dyno drag racing" or any **** like that.
If we can get this to run on 30 psi on a street tune, then rest assured the motor will see 30 psi on a very regular basis








what exactly does using a half-psi spring do for response? (why use 12# spring for 24psi boost?)


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: selecting wastegate spring pressure??? (jk35)*

I've run 29PSI on my 8psi spring, its a good default for when the EBC is off. For the BOV use the lightest spring that prevents stumbling at idle or decel


_Modified by KubotaPowered at 8:34 PM 3-14-2009_


----------



## str8upG (Sep 15, 2008)

This wastegate i bought, its listed as 14-17psi spring pressure
i want to run between 15-18psi, do i just run off the wastegate spring or use a MBC as well at minimum setting ??


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (str8upG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *str8upG* »_

i want to run between 15-18psi, do i just run off the wastegate spring or use a MBC as well at minimum setting ??









Yes. You can run off wastegate as long as you have a reference line hooked up, otherwise the thing will boost to the moon. I'm running 20psi of springs in mine








If you want to run a LOT of boost, you should run at least a 1 bar spring (14psi). Total I think my springs are 22psi, so I can pretty easily run up to 40psi without having to use co2. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Btw, turn off your pop up blocker and check your pms.


_Modified by themachasy at 12:50 PM 3-15-2009_


----------



## Murphyman20thGTI (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: (themachasy)*

ok im trying to find out what my spring is to ship ecu to unitronics, for my gt2871r running at 20 psi of boost believe internal wastegate, on the accuator for the waste gate # is 480009-6 2208 07155 and came up with 12-14 psi
and there only options are: Waste Gate Spring: For Stock N75 Support
 10 lbs 
 14.7 lbs 
 18 lbs 
 20 lbs 


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: (Murphyman20thGTI)*

general rule of thumb is do not double the wg spring.
if its a 10lb spring in it, you shouldnt really go over 20lbs of boost
not saying you can't go more than double but its safer to stay in the guideline. spike is http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------

